# mihawk and shanks vs kaido and blackbeard vs big mom and whitebeard



## badass123 (Aug 11, 2013)

everyone post time skip except for whitebeard ( since his dead. ) 

blackbeard has both devil fruits.

i put big mom with whitbeard coz i personally think shes the weakest yonkou but i still think whitebeard and big mom would win this. 

who do you think wins? ( guess by how they are known because their powers are unknown.)


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Aug 11, 2013)

Team big mom loses because they have a female on their team.
Mihawk and Shanks win


----------



## Sentomaru (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank god you have Shanks and Mihawk in the same team.

Anyway... impossible to answer, but I'd give Team Whitebeard the benefit of the doubt. Team Blackbeard is the weakest since I believe Shanks > Kaido.


----------



## hacki (Aug 11, 2013)

BB all the way. We haven't seen his true power yet but with two DF powers he's gon' be badass. I mean dark fruit power was strong enough to beat Ace with no effort at all.


----------



## Beckman (Aug 11, 2013)

I think BB is still the weakest here and WB the strongest. The rest should pretty much be on the same level, so in other words I'd go with WB & BM.

Most unsure of where BB stands, so it's quite possible I'll change oppinion as soon as he's reintroduced.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 11, 2013)

You're new here.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Aug 11, 2013)

These teams should be really close in power but ill take a guess and say Shanks and Mihawk win


----------



## tanman (Aug 11, 2013)

Well, this is retarded.


----------



## RF (Aug 11, 2013)

When 5 out of 6 people are featless, you know there's something wrong.


----------



## JoJo (Aug 11, 2013)

I'd say WB team wins. You saw how he fared against Akainu. WB is the WSM. And there is no major difference between the power of the other 5.


----------



## Urouge (Aug 11, 2013)

yeah the wsm team wins this. bm is admiral level aswell so she will be able to hold her own against all of them.


----------



## trance (Aug 11, 2013)

For lulz, team one.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 11, 2013)

Let's make a thread for which 5 of the 6 current characters are featless.
Solid idea.


----------



## Rob (Aug 11, 2013)

This thread is such a fail win.


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 11, 2013)

Hawk Eye & Red Hair might take this by an edge, since they would have, without a question, the best and most flawless teamwork out of any of these duos.

Especially if WB is in character, since his mindset is the determining factor here.


----------



## Quuon (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forums. :ignoramus


----------



## Orca (Aug 11, 2013)

Team 1 is the coolest. But this thread is pointless since we haven't even seen what big mom and kaido are like and what they can do...

Btw Blackbeard pirates are going to kill red hair pirates and mihawk anyway. Mark my words


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 11, 2013)

Mihawk and Shanks should have the best teamwork since they have fought so many times and they know how the other fights.

My 2nd best guess would be BB + Kaidou. Two monsters, one holds two powerful fruits that can tilt the earth and the sky, the other can take away your Fruit powers. And the other one is said to be the strongest creature who is supposed to be a ruthless pirate.

I don't see the other teams winning, WB might surprised me but I don't know, he just doesn't know how to teamwork , especially with an ugly woman who's as big as him.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Aug 11, 2013)

BB  will murder Shanks canon. He also took down WB already (also canon).
Kaido can easily fodderise Big Mom and Gayhawk.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 11, 2013)

A yonkou cannot fodderize a fellow yonkou nor he can fodderize the WSS, and BB is never going to kill Shanks.


----------

